# [SOLVED] System restore 0Xc0000022



## norman1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi All
Trying to do a system restore but I am getting the error message even in SAFE mode when I loaded windows I did not put an admin password in so cannot do cmd in search.

Tried 4 times but still getting error code 0Xc0000022 

I tried system repair because my computer slowed up big time so at the moment is un-usuable.

Thanks
Norman


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: System restore 0Xc0000022*

If this were my machine....and it was that dorked up as say it is....I would forgo any system restore or repair and simply re-install. 

You'll have to change the boot order in the BIOS and boot from install media (your windows 7 disc).


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: System restore 0Xc0000022*

Before doing anything - the 0022 error is often associated with disk problems, so running a CHKDSK would be a good idea....


Please run a full CHKDSK and SFC scan....

Click on Start > All Programs > Accessories
Right-click on the Command Prompt entry
Select Run as Administrator and accept the UAC prompt - the Elevated Command Prompt window should pop up.

At the Command prompt, type

*CHKDSK C: /R*

and hit the Enter key.
You will be told that the drive is locked, 
and the CHKDSK will run at he next boot - hit the Y key, press Enter, and then reboot.

The CHKDSK will take a few hours depending on the size of the drive, so be patient!

After the CHKDSK has run, Windows should boot normally (possibly after a second auto-reboot)


----------



## norman1 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: System restore 0Xc0000022*

Thanks for the reply guys and I could not agree more,a government wipe and re-install because the system is a complete mess now.

Can't get on the internet and can't even close the computor down so I reckon I have one nasty virus lurking there somewhere.

I have done all the usual things checkdisc,I also managed to do the command sfc/scannow and it came up clear,I have BitDefender on the computer but as we all know these antivirus don't always save the system from getting corrupt.

Norman


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: System restore 0Xc0000022*

On another computer download the ISO image for* Seatools *in my signature. Burn the image to CD using *IMGBurn *also in my signature. Boot off of the newly created CD and run the short and long tests on the HDD. If either test fails or hangs, the HDD needs to be replaced. If both tests pass, then do a clean install of Windows.


----------



## norman1 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: System restore 0Xc0000022*



NoelDP said:


> Before doing anything - the 0022 error is often associated with disk problems, so running a CHKDSK would be a good idea....
> 
> 
> Please run a full CHKDSK and SFC scan....
> ...


Hi Noel
When I said I did a CHKDSK I did it in tools in windows and as I said came up no faults but before I did a format I tried doing CHKDSK the way you said and did a test that took just over 3 hours.

It found loads of faults and when I did a re-boot it works perfectly so something else I have learnt and you saved me loads of time.

Many thanks


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

Heh  
The CHKDSK in Windows by default doesn't check bad sectors, and doesn't actually fix any problems it does find.
I would recommend following up with spunk.funk's suggestion of using the Seatools utility to check the drive out - there may be more problems that you realise.
Post the results.


----------



## norman1 (Jul 20, 2010)

I allready have that utility plus some other HDD utility's.

Still tried it though and came up clean.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

Sounds like you're good to go, then


----------

